# Adapter 1.5" auf 1 1/8" von Alutech



## cubebiker (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen 1.5" Steuersatz weiterverwenden und eine 1 1/8" Gabel in mein 1.5" Steuerrohr einbauen. Ihr habt da so Reduzierhülsen auf eurer Seite. 
Taucht das was und hält das dann härteren belastungen stand?

Cubebiker


----------



## Alutech-Support (1. Februar 2005)

hi cubebiker,

es hält auf jeden fall harte belastungen aus, das ist nicht das problem.
allerdings sind die hülsen für den rahmen, das heißt das steuerrohr wird von 1.5" auf 1.1/8" reduziert, was bedeuten würde das du trotzdem einen 1.1/8" steuersatz fahren müsstest.

grüße
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

